
Peter Thiel on Progress and Stagnation – a 100-page compilation - palakzat
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zao_AyBhNb8TPWrQqgXn5NzNAgfEqzTIaFYos7wdqGI/preview?pru=AAABc5XYK4M*gE9fGOdygMme0CpQ86t-DQ#
======
MindGods
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23901448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23901448)

~~~
palakzat
Ah, I missed it and somehow HN didn't catch the same link. Thanks!

------
palakzat
A 100-page document compiled by @richardmcngo and @jvnixon, sourced from a
number of articles and interviews.

